# RS Flip Flop mit Siemens Logo Soft Comfort v. 6.1.12



## georg7290 (8 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe eine Frage die das Programmieren mit Siemess Logo Soft Comfort betrifft.
Ist es irgendwie möglich ein Rücksetzdominantes RS Flip Flop zu erstellen?

Gruß 
Georg


----------



## 190B (8 März 2013)

Hallo georg7290,

das Selbsthalterelais der LOGO! ist ein rücksetzdominantes Speicherglied.


----------



## hucki (8 März 2013)

Die Logo enthält einen Stromstoßschalter mit zusätzlichen separaten Setz- und Rücksetzeingang. In den Parametern kann man dann einstellen, welcher Eingang dominant ist.

Außerdem kann man auch ein Selbsthalterelais RS benutzen. Bei dem ist Rücksetzen immer dominant. Braucht man Setzen dominant, dann einfach die Anschlüsse tauschen, ist doch nur 'ne Beschriftung. Wenn nötig kann man den Ausgang ja einfach negieren.


----------



## georg7290 (11 März 2013)

Okay Dankeschön, dann schau ich mal, ob ich damit weiterkomme.


----------



## georg7290 (11 März 2013)

Irgenwie komme ich gerade überhaupt nicht weiter.
Ich habe mal ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Programm hochgeladen. 
Der Ablauf sollte folgender sein:*
Startbedingung:* 
Sensor gut = 1
Ausstoßer hinten = 1
Zuführungskontrolle = 1
Auswurfkontrolle = 0

Wenn diese Bedingungen erfüllt sind, soll der Zylinder von Sensor gut zu Sensor schlecht fahren (Zylinder ausfahren).
Sobald Sensor schlecht erreicht wurde, soll der Ausstoßer ausfahren. Sofort wenn der Ausstoßer die vordere Endlage erreicht hat, 
soll er wieder zurück fahren und der andere Zylinder soll von schlecht nach gut fahren.

Den grundsätlichen Ablauf habe ich ja schon hinbekommen, aber mein Problem dabei ist, dass der Ausstoßer wenn er ausgefahren ist 
für ca. 2 Sekunden in der vorderen Endlage stehen bleibt, bevor er sich wieder in die hintere Endlage bewegt.
Er soll aber sofort wieder zurück fahren.
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

hab mein Programm mal als Bild hinzugefügt.

Gruß Georg


----------



## 190B (11 März 2013)

Lade doch mal die LSC-Datei hoch.


----------



## georg7290 (11 März 2013)

Okay. Im Anhang ist die .LSC DAtei davon.


Anhang anzeigen Übung1.zip


----------



## 190B (11 März 2013)

Hallo georg7290,

mir ist die Funktion der Zuführungskontrolle und der Auswurfkontrolle nicht bekannt, ebenso der eingesetzten Zeiten.
Ich habe mal auf Grund Deiner Angaben das Ganze mal so programmiert.


----------



## georg7290 (12 März 2013)

Die Zuführkontrolle soll überwachen ob ein Teil zugeführt wurde, wenn  dies der Fall ist, soll die Auswurfkontrolle überwachen, ob das Teil 
auch wieder raus gekommen ist, wenn das nicht der Fall ist, heißt es, dass das Teil in der Einheit zwischen Zuführkontrolle und Auswurfkontrolle 
stecken geblieben ist und ausgestoßen werden muss.
Das heißt dann das der Zylinder von "gut" nach "schlecht" fahren muss, danach das Teil ausgestoßen werden muss, anschließend soll der Ausstoßer wieder einfahren
und der Zylinder soll wieder von "schlecht" nach "gut" fahren. 

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## hucki (12 März 2013)

So wie Du's beschrieben hast, ist das eine klassische Schrittkette, wie 190B sie Dir gezeigt hat.

Wüßte also (so wie er) auch nicht, warum Du die ganzen Zeiten eingefügt hast, außer zum Simulieren. Wenn dann ein Schritt nicht in der Zeit Deiner Timer erfolgt, wirst Du immer ein bzw. mehrere Probleme haben.


----------



## georg7290 (13 März 2013)

Mit den Zeiten wollte ich beeinflussen, wie lange der jeweilige Ausgang angesteuert wird.
Mal was anderes:
Mir hat man gesagt, das es grundsatzlich besser ist wenn ich ein AND(Flanke) benutze als ein normales AND.
Ist das eigentlich richtig?


----------



## 190B (13 März 2013)

georg7290 schrieb:


> Mit den Zeiten wollte ich beeinflussen, wie lange der jeweilige Ausgang angesteuert wird.



Doch hattest doch geschrieben, wenn ein Zylinder nach der jeweiligen Fahrt die dazugehörige Endlage erreicht, soll sofort die nächste Funktion ausgelöst werden. Also braucht man keine Zeiten.



georg7290 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Mir hat man gesagt, das es grundsatzlich besser ist wenn ich ein AND(Flanke) benutze als ein normales AND.
> Ist das eigentlich richtig?



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Es kommt immer auf den jeweiligen Anwendungsfall an.
Willst Du z.B. eine Selbsthaltung statt mit einem Speicherglied über ein AND erzielen, hilft Dir ein Flanken-AND nicht weiter.
Soll ein Ereignis etwas einmalig auslösen und nicht die ganze Zeit (solange das Ereignis ansteht), nimmt Du ein Flanken-AND.


----------



## georg7290 (13 März 2013)

Stimmt schon, mit der Variante von dir funktioniert es auch ohne Zeiten, aber so wie ich es zuerst hatte, 
hatte ich das Problem, das die Dauer vom Luftimpuls teilweise nicht gereicht hat, um den Zylinder in die andere
Endlage zu befördern.


----------



## 190B (13 März 2013)

georg7290 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, mit der Variante von dir funktioniert es auch ohne Zeiten, aber so wie ich es zuerst hatte,
> hatte ich das Problem, das die Dauer vom Luftimpuls teilweise nicht gereicht hat, um den Zylinder in die andere
> Endlage zu befördern.



Und wie haben dann die Endlagenschalter ansprechen können, wenn die Endlage nicht erreicht worden ist?


----------



## georg7290 (13 März 2013)

Deswegen habe ich ja die Zeiten eingebaut, um den Luftimpuls solange zu verlängern, damit die 
Endlagenschalter ansprechen.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zu sagen, wenn die Zuführungskontrolle ein Signal bekommt, und die Auswurfkontrolle 
spätestens 2 Sekunden nach diesem Signal kein Signal bekommt, dass dann der ganze Vorgang starten soll?
Wenn Die Auswurfkontrolle innerhalb dieser zwei Sekunden wieder ein Signal bekommmt, soll die Zeit wieder zurück gesetzt werden.
Mir ist schon klar, dass man das über die Ein -bzw. Ausschaltverzögerung lösen muss, aber wie kann ich das eine Signal vom anderen Signal abhängig machen?


----------



## 190B (13 März 2013)

Es ist immer schwer, jemandem bei einer Programmerstellung zu helfen, wenn man nicht den genauen Ablauf kennt.

Zuführungskontrolle: Wann wird das Signal 1 und wie lange bleibt es 1?
Auswurfkontrolle: Wann wird das Signal 1 und wie lange bleibt es 1?
Sind die beiden irgendwelche INI's?


----------



## georg7290 (13 März 2013)

Die Zuführkontrolle und die Auswurfkontrolle sind beides Lichtschranken.
Das heist, das Teil fällt durch die Zuführkontrolle und und anschließend durch die Auswurfkontrolle.
Beide Lichtschranken werden nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde angesprochen (nur solange das Teil durchfällt).
Die Zeit die das Teil für den Weg zwischen den beiden Lichtschranken beraucht, muss ich mit einem Zeitglid überbrücken.

Was meinst du mit INI's?


----------



## 190B (13 März 2013)

INI's = Initiatoren ( z.B. Näherungsschalter).



georg7290 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zu sagen, wenn die Zuführungskontrolle ein Signal bekommt, und die Auswurfkontrolle
> spätestens 2 Sekunden nach diesem Signal kein Signal bekommt, dass dann der ganze Vorgang starten soll?
> Wenn Die Auswurfkontrolle innerhalb dieser zwei Sekunden wieder ein Signal bekommmt, soll die Zeit wieder zurück gesetzt werden.
> Mir ist schon klar, dass man das über die Ein -bzw. Ausschaltverzögerung lösen muss, aber wie kann ich das eine Signal vom anderen Signal abhängig machen?





georg7290 schrieb:


> Die Zuführkontrolle und die Auswurfkontrolle sind beides Lichtschranken.
> Das heist, das Teil fällt durch die Zuführkontrolle und und anschließend durch die Auswurfkontrolle.
> Beide Lichtschranken werden nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde angesprochen (nur solange das Teil durchfällt).
> Die Zeit die das Teil für den Weg zwischen den beiden Lichtschranken beraucht, muss ich mit einem Zeitglid überbrücken.



Was willst Du denn nun, den Vorgang starten oder etwas überbrücken?


----------



## georg7290 (13 März 2013)

Ich will den Vorgang starten.
Aber er soll erst starten, wenn die Zuführkontrolle ein Signal bekommen hat und die Auswurfkontrolle 
innerhalb von 2 Sekunden danach kein SIgnal bekommen hat.


----------



## 190B (13 März 2013)

So, habe die Schaltung mal erweitert.

1-Signal der Zuführkontrolle setzt die speichernde Einschaltverzögerung B010. Wenn innerhalb der eingestellten Zeit die Auswurfkontrolle nicht 1-Signal meldet, schaltet B010 durch und über die Flankenauswertung und dem OR B009 wird der Vorgang erneut gestartet.
Aber nur einmal.
Kommt dann die Auswurfkontrolle wiederum nicht, legt eindeutig eine Störung vor.
Denk dran, wenn die Störung behoben ist, muß die Auswurfkontrolle betätigt werden werden, damit die speichernde Einschaltverzögerung B010 rückgesetzt werden kann.


----------



## georg7290 (14 März 2013)

Aber so wie es jetzt ist, habe ich ja gar keine Zeit zwischen der Zuführkontrolle und der Auswurfkontrolle.
Kann man diese beiden Signale nicht irgendwie in Reihe schalten?


----------



## 190B (14 März 2013)

Ist es so richtig?

Falls nicht, dann mußt Du mir mal den kompletten Ablauf beschreiben.


----------



## georg7290 (14 März 2013)

Jetzt funktioniert es mit der Zeit

Aber das Problem jetzt ist, das der gesamte Ablauf in einer Endlosschleife läuft, sobald er einmal ausgelöst wurde.
Dabei soll er nur einmal ablaufen und dannerst wieder starten wenn die Startbedingung ein weiteres mal erfüllt wird.


----------



## 190B (14 März 2013)

Wenn Du nur scheibenweise mit den Info's rüberkommst.....

Dann man doch mal bitte eine komplette Aufgabenstellung. Woher soll ich wissen, wann , warum, welches Signal kommen soll?

Man hilft ja gern, aber ohne genaue Info's geht's nur Stück für Stück.


----------



## georg7290 (14 März 2013)

Okay also hier mal den gesamten Ablauf:

Teile werden zugeführt.
Die Zuführkontrolle erfasst ob ein Teil zugeführt wurde. Wenn die Zuführkontrolle das Signal eines zugeführten Teils erhalten hat und die Auswurfkontrolle innerhalb von zwei Sekunden danach auch ein Signal bekommt, das ein Teil ausgeworfen wurde, dann heißt das, dass es sich hierbei um ein gutes Teil handelt. Das heißt dann dass der Zylinder bei Sensor gut stehen bleiben soll.
Bekommt die auswurfkontrolle jedoch innerhalb dieser zwei Sekunden kein Signal, heißt das das kein Teil ausgeworfen wurde. Das Teil ist in der Einheit nach der Zuführkontrolle und vor der Auswurfkontrolle stecken geblieben => es handelt sich um ein Schlechtteil welches ausgestoßen werden muss => der Zylinder muss von "gut" nach "schlecht" fahren. Sobald der Zylinder Sensol schlecht erreicht hat, soll der Ausstoßer ausfahren und sofort wieder einfahren wenn er die Endlage erreicht hat.
Wenn der Ausstoßer die hintere Endlage erreicht hat, soll der Zylinder wiedere von "schlecht" nach "gut" fahren und und bei Sensor gut stehen bleiben.
Jetzt ist der Zyklus zu ende und beginnt wieder vom Anfang. Das heißt es wird wieder ein Teil zugeführt, es wird von der Zuführkontrolle erfasst, wenn jetzt die Auswurfkontrolle innerhalb von zwei Sekunden wieder kein Signal bekommt soll der Zyklus wieder starten.


----------



## 190B (14 März 2013)

Das heißt also, wenn nur gute Teile produziert werden, spricht die Auswurfkontrolle an. Dann muß man die speichernde Zeit mit einem anderen Kriterium rücksetzen.
Ich schau mal.


----------



## 190B (14 März 2013)

Dann sollte es jetzt eigentlich klappen.


----------



## georg7290 (14 März 2013)

Vom grundsätzlichen Ablauf ist es jetzt genau richtig.
Nur der der Ablauf wiederholt sich zwei mal.
Das heißt der Zylinder bleibt nicht nach dem ersten Durchlauf wieder bei sensor gut stehen, sondern erst nach
dem zweiten.


----------



## 190B (14 März 2013)

Habe den Sensor "Gut" für den Startvorgang mittels B012 um 0,02s verzögert. Müßte jetzt klappen.


----------



## georg7290 (14 März 2013)

Super! 
Jetzt funkltioniert es genau so wie es soll!

Was ist eigentlich die genaue Aufgabe von dem Merker? mir ist es nicht ganz klar wann ich einen Merker einsetzten muss.


----------



## 190B (14 März 2013)

Der Merker dient in diesem Fall der Vermeidung einer Rekursion. Kannst ja mal probeweise den Merker löschen und versuchen, den Ausgang vom OR-Glied B011 auf den Reset-Eingang des Zeitglieds B009 zu verbinden. Du darfst bei bestimmten Blöcken (z.B. Zähler, Zeiten) den Ausgang eines Blocks nicht auf den Eingang "rückkoppeln". Ansonsten benutzt man sie, um Blöcke abzuschließen, deren digitaler Ausgang nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## hucki (14 März 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Ansonsten benutzt man sie, um Blöcke abzuschließen, deren digitaler Ausgang nicht gebraucht wird.


Sind dafür nicht die offenen Klemmen?


----------



## 190B (14 März 2013)

Die auch....


----------



## hucki (14 März 2013)

Was passiert eigentlich in real, wenn man weder noch verwendet und solche Blöcke offen läßt?
Der Simu ist das ja so ziemlich egal.


----------



## 190B (14 März 2013)

Hallo hucki,

wenn man Blöcke, welche einen Ausgang haben (egal ob digital oder analog) nicht abschließt, klappt es zwar in der Simulation, nicht aber in der LOGO!. Beim Übertragen des Programms erscheint eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2013)

Nicht verwendete digitale Ausgänge kann man auch auf Dummy-UND-Blöcke geben. Die sind nicht so begrenzt und man kann gleich mehrere anschließen. Für analoge Ausgänge gibt es ebenfalls Funktionsblöcke mit mehreren Eingängen (ich weis grad nicht, welche ich üblicherweise nehme).

Harald


----------



## georg7290 (18 März 2013)

*Erweiterung der Schaltung*

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich versucht meine Schaltung um eine Vereinzelung zu erweitern, komme aber mit meinen SPS Kenntnissen gerade nicht mehr weiter.
Die Startbedingung für die Vereinzelung soll der Baustein B001 sein (AND Flanke).
wenn diese Bedingung erfüllt ist, soll nach 10ms der Vereinzelungszylinder 2 einfahren. Ist der Vereinzelungszylinder 2 eingefahren, soll 20ms später wieder ausfahren.
Wenn er die vordere Éndlage erreicht hat, soll 20ms später der Vereinzelungszylinder 1 einfahren. Wenn dieser ZYlinder eingefahren ist, soll er 20ms später wieder ausfahren.
Das ist der Ablauf vom Vereinzelungsprozess, der im Prinzip in einer Endosschleife laufen soll, wenn die Startbedingung (B001) erfüllt ist.
Wenn z.B. der Zylinder von "gut" nach "schlecht" fährt solle beide Vereinzelungszylinder ausfahren um eine weitere Teilezuführung zu stoppen.
Es währe echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.
Im Anhang habe ich das Programm so weit wie ich jetzt im Moment bin.


Gruß 

Georg


----------



## georg7290 (18 März 2013)

Spielt es eigentlich eine Rolle, in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Ein und Ausgänge benenne?
Wenn z.B. in meinem Programm I7, I8, I9, I10 steht aber im Ablauf kommt das SIgnal von I9 und I10 Vor I7 und I8?
Wird das SPS Programm nach einer bestimmten Reihenfolge abgearbeitet, oder läuft ohnehin alles gleichzeitig ab?


----------



## georg7290 (18 März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal versucht die Vereinzelung als eigenes Programm zu schreiben.
Folgenden Ablauf sollte es haben:

Startbedingung: 
Vereinzelungszylinder 1 ausgefahren
Vereinzelungszylinder 2 ausgefahren

Wenn diese beiden Bedingungen erfüllt sind, soll der Vereinzelungszylinder 2 nach 10ms einfahren und nach 20ms wieder ausfahren.
20ms nach dem Ausfahren soll der Vereinzelungszylinder 1 einfahren und 20ms später soll er wieder ausfahren.
Wie kann ich diesen Ablauf  richtig programmieren?
Ich habe es folgendermaßen progarmmiert:
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Vereinzelung.zip


Allerdings ist hier das Problem, dass der Vereinzelungszylinder 1 und der Vereinzelungszylinder 2 zeitweise gleichzeitig eingefahren sind.


----------



## 190B (18 März 2013)

Hallo georg7290,

das Problem bei der Sache ist, sobald Zylinder 2 nach dem Einfahren und dem anschliessendem Ausfahren die Startbedingungen schon erfüllt, bevor Zylinder 1 seinen Dienst verrichten kann.
Deswegen muß man den Start speichern (B009) und diesen Speicher mit dem letzten Schritt der Ablaufkette reseten.


----------



## georg7290 (18 März 2013)

Ersetzt man dann im Prinzip mit der speichernden Einschaltverzögerung die RS Flipflops? 
mit den Merkern komme ich nicht wirklich zurecht, wann ich einen einsetzen muss und wann nicht.


----------



## 190B (18 März 2013)

Wenn Du das Ereignis, welches eine Einschaltverzögerung starten soll, erst speichern musst, dann kann man Ressourcen sparen und eine speichernde Einschaltverzögerung einsetzen.

Ereignis > Speichern > Einschaltverzögerung

erstzt durch

Ereignis > Speichernde Einschaltverzögerung

Ob ich den RS-Speicher rücksetze oder die speichernde Einschaltverzögerung, ist dann dieselbe Bedingung. Verständlich?

Umgedreht klappt es nicht (erst verzögern und dann speichern). Da muß dann wirklich erst eine Einschaltverzögerung nehmen und dann das Speicherglied.

Merker dienen der Vermeidung von Rekursionen.

Auszug aus der Hilfe:
--------------------
Regeln zum Verbinden von Blöcken:
Folgende Regeln gelten für das Verbinden von Blöcken: 

Sie können einen Eingang mit mehreren Ausgängen verbinden.
Sie können nicht mehrere Eingänge mit einem Ausgang verbinden.
Ein Eingang und ein Ausgang dürfen nicht in demselben Schaltprogrammpfad miteinander verbunden werden. _*Rekursion*_ ist nicht zulässig. Bei Bedarf schalten Sie einen Merker oder Ausgang dazwischen.
Bei den Sonderfunktionen gibt es auch grüne "Anschlüsse". Diese stellen keine Verbindungen dar, sondern dienen als Zuordnung der Parametereinstellungen.
Analoge Ein-/Ausgänge können nicht mit binären Ein-/Ausgängen verbunden werden.


----------



## PN/DP (18 März 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Sie können einen Eingang mit mehreren Ausgängen verbinden.
> Sie können nicht mehrere Eingänge mit einem Ausgang verbinden.


Uuiii... steht das tatsächlich so in der LOGO!-Hilfe??? 

Harald


----------



## hucki (19 März 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> 190B schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sie können einen Eingang mit mehreren Ausgängen verbinden.
> ...


Es geht ja um die Ein- und Ausgänge von denen hier:





190B schrieb:


> Folgende Regeln gelten für das Verbinden von *Blöcken*



PS: Ich Hirni! Jetzt hab' ich erst geschnallt, was Du wirklich meintest, Harald. 




Ein- und Ausgänge wären bei 190B's Zitat aus der Logo-Hilfe vertauscht.
PPS: Sind es in der Tat auch in meiner Programmversion.

 Sorry, das ich gemeint habe, Du hättest Blöcke und Logo verwechselt. Weiß der Geier, was mir beim Lesen Deines Zitates durch den Schädel ging?!


----------



## hucki (19 März 2013)

georg7290 schrieb:


> Spielt es eigentlich eine Rolle, in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Ein und Ausgänge benenne?


Nein.




georg7290 schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. in meinem Programm I7, I8, I9, I10 steht aber im Ablauf kommt das SIgnal von I9 und I10 Vor I7 und I8?


Dein Problem.




georg7290 schrieb:


> Wird das SPS Programm nach einer bestimmten Reihenfolge abgearbeitet, oder läuft ohnehin alles gleichzeitig ab?


In einer bestimmten Reihenfolge, die aber nicht von den Blocknummern, sondern von Deinen programmierten Verbindungen der Blöcke abhängt. Grob gesagt wird das Programm zyklisch zeilenweise von den Eingängen hin zu den Ausgängen abgearbeitet. Einen ungefähren Einblick, welches die erste, welches die letzte Zeile und wie die Reihenfolge der Blöcke in diesen Zeilen ist, erhält man, wenn man den Funktionsplan (FBD) von Logo!Soft in einen Kontaktplan (LAD) übersetzen lässt. (Die automatische Übersetzung ist aber ohne Nachbearbeitung meist nicht wirklich lesbar. )


----------



## 190B (19 März 2013)

Hallo PN/DP,

hier ein Screenshot.....


----------



## hucki (19 März 2013)

Steht, wie gesagt, bei mir auch.

Aber trotzdem kann man  einen Ausgang mit mehreren Eingängen, aber einen Eingang nur mit einem Ausgang verbinden. Also genau umgekehrt, wie in der Hilfe steht.


----------



## georg7290 (19 März 2013)

Besteht die Möglichkeit den Vereinzeungsprozess und den Sortierprozess folgendermaßen zu verbinden:
Die Vereinzelung soll das erste mal starten, wenn der Vereinzelungszylinder 2 und der Vereinzelunszylinder 1 ausgefahren sind.
nach diesem ersten Ablauf des Vereinzelungsprozesses soll die Vereinzlung erst wieder starten, wenn Sensor "gut" aktiv ist und wenn die 
Auswurfkontrolle gemeldet hat, dass ein Teil ausgeworfen wurde?
Bei mir ist es so, dass die Vereinzelung erst dann startet, wenn der Zylinder von "gut" nach "schlecht" fährt.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Schaltplan1.zip


----------



## 190B (19 März 2013)

Hallo georg7290,

da stellen sich aber ein paar Fragen.

1.) Wie werden den die Verriegelungszylinder beim 1. Mal ausgefahren?
2.) Wann ist bei der Anlage das 1. Mal? Nach dem Einschalten der LOGO!? Oder gibt es irgendwo ein Startsignal?
3.) Ist denn gewährleistet, das der Sensor "Gut" und die Auswurfkontrolle zum gleichen Zeitpunkt das Gewünschte Signal bringen? Wenn nicht, muß über das Speichern von einem Ereignis gesprochen worden.

Du erläutert die Abläufe zwar in ihrer Reihenfolge, aber ich kann ohne Angaben der zeitlichen Abläufe (wann kommt welches Signal, stehen irgendwelche Signale gleichzeitig an) das Programm nicht sauber erstellen. und ich habe ganz ehrlich keine große Lust, häppchenweise zu programmieren.
Nach dem Motto: Ja, ich groben stimmt, aber ab dem Punkt x nicht. Änderung, danach: jetzt stimmt Punkt x, aber y nicht usw.
Nur weil ich die genauen Abläufe nicht kenne.


----------



## georg7290 (19 März 2013)

Hallo 190B,

1) Also die Vereinzelungszyluinder sollen ibn ihrer Grundstellung ausgefahren sein, das heißt wenn ich die LOGO! strarte sollen sie zuerst mal ausgefahren sein.
2) Es git kein extra Startsignal. Das startsignal ist das Starten der LOGO!.
3) Ja es ist gewährleistet das Sensor "gut" und die AUswurfkontrolle Zeitgleich ein Signal haben.


----------



## georg7290 (19 März 2013)

Wichtig dabei ist eben, dass keine Teile vereinzelt werden, wenn Sensor schlecht aktiv ist.

Jetzt müsste es von den Angaben her passen.


----------



## 190B (19 März 2013)

georg7290 schrieb:


> 1) Also die Vereinzelungszyluinder sollen ibn ihrer Grundstellung ausgefahren sein, das heißt wenn ich die LOGO! strarte sollen sie zuerst mal ausgefahren sein.



Sollen sie zuerst mal ausgefahren sein (Wunschdenken)?
Sind sie dann ausgefahren (praktisch Grundstellung der Vereinzelung) oder soll die Logo sie ausfahren?

Siehst Du, genau das meine ich. Du mußt Dich schon präzise äußern .....


----------



## 190B (19 März 2013)

georg7290 schrieb:


> Wichtig dabei ist eben, dass keine Teile vereinzelt werden, wenn Sensor schlecht aktiv ist.
> 
> Jetzt müsste es von den Angaben her passen.



Und wenn der Vorgang verzeiln gerade eingeleitet worden ist, was dann. Vereinzeln beenden oder den Vorgang zu Ende führen?


----------



## georg7290 (19 März 2013)

Die LOGO! soll die beiden Vereinzuelungszylinder zuerst in die Grundstellung bringen (ausfahren).

Der Vereinzelvorgang soll immer wieder aufs neue starten, wenn die Auswurfkontrolle das Signal gibt, das ein Teil ausgeworfen wurde & Sensor gut aktiv ist.
Das heißt, dass es gar nicht zu so einer Überschneidung kommen kann, weil wenn der Zylinder von "gut" nach "schlecht" fährt ist Sensor "gut" ja nicht mehr aktiv, was auch heißt, das nicht weiter vereinzelt werden darf.


----------



## 190B (19 März 2013)

Sollte so klappen.

Beim Hochlaufen der LOGO! werden zuerst die Vereinzelungszylinder ausgefahren, bis sie ausgefahren melden. Danach wird über den gespeicherten Anlauf der LOGO! (B024) der Vereinzelungsprozess einmal durchgeführt. Anschliessend wird der Vorgang nur gestartet, wenn Sensor "Gut" und die Auswurfskontrolle 1-Signal führen.


----------



## georg7290 (20 März 2013)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Kannst du mir noch einmal helfen?
Wenn der Zylinder bei Sensor schlecht war, und das Teil ausgestoßen hat, fährt er wieder zu Sensor gut zurück.
Und wenn er wieder bei Sensor gut ist, steht die Vereinzelung. 
In diesem Fall sollte die Vereinzelung auch einmalig ablaufen, wie sie das beim Starten der LOGO! auch macht. Anschließend soll es genau so weiterlaufen wie jetzt.


Gruß Georg


----------



## 190B (20 März 2013)

Siehst Du, da sind wir genau bei dem Punkt. Ich soll für Dich ein Programm erstellen, wo häppchenweise neue Informationen kommen.
Dann teile mir doch mal mit, warum die Vereinzelung nicht wieder startet.
Für den Start sind genau 4 Info's nötig. Welche fehlt davon? Warum (zeitlicher Zusammenhang)?
Meiner Vermutung nach fehlt das Signal der Auswurfkontrolle, es steht dann bei der Aussortierung nicht mehr zusammen mit dem Signal vom Sensor gut an.


----------



## georg7290 (20 März 2013)

Ja genau, weil die Auswurfkontrolle dann kein Signal bringt.
Wenn der Zylinder von gut nach schlecht fährt soll die Vereinzelung einmalig starten, wenn Sensor gut erreicht wurde.


----------



## georg7290 (20 März 2013)

Sorry ich meinte wenn er schlecht nach gut fährt.


----------



## 190B (20 März 2013)

So, mittlerweise hast Du für Deine Probleme soviel Hilfestellung bekommen, daß Du ein Problem auch mal alleine lösen könntest.
Du erkennst doch, woran es scheitert. Dann müsstest Du auch die Lösung programmieren können.


----------



## georg7290 (20 März 2013)

Dankeschön für deine Hilfe!
Jetzt klappt es!


----------



## 190B (20 März 2013)

Der eigentliche Sinn des Forums ist ja Hilfestellung, aber nicht Komplettlösung.
Dabei bleibt der Lerneffekt meistens auf der Strecke. Hast Du denn etwas dabei gelernt?


----------



## georg7290 (20 März 2013)

Stimmt schon, aber ich bin noch ganz am Anfang mit SPS, und bin mit der Schaltung nicht ganz klar gekommen.


----------

